# Fellow hunter's family needs prayers.



## deerbuster (Nov 6, 2011)

Cody Pope was killed in a car crash this Saturday, November 5th. He was an avid hunter, and loved being outdoors more than anything. He and his twin brother were coming home last night and lost control of his truck and was thrown from it. Please keep the Pope family in your prayers.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 6, 2011)

Praying for this fellow hunters family and friends.......................


----------



## quackhead87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hate to hear stories like this. Our prayers have been sent to the family!


----------



## flingin1 (Nov 6, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Prayers sent! God bless this family and friends during this crisis!


----------



## javery (Nov 6, 2011)

That's awful to hear.Prayers sent for that family.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Nov 6, 2011)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## phantomhunter (Nov 6, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Monk-Monk (Nov 6, 2011)

Im praying for there family, he was so young, 
It was awful hearing about this this morning, his farther is a preacher at satilla baptist church, they are wonderful people.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 7, 2011)

Sent for his family.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 7, 2011)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 8, 2011)

Attended visitation last night, there were thousand of people there. Shows he and his family were very loved.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Nov 8, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2011)

I know a lot of the Satilla folks, never met Cody or his family but have heard nothing but good......... prayers for the family & friends........


----------



## speedcop (Nov 8, 2011)

sorry to hear. our prayers sent


----------

